# Guppy fry parasites?



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

Don't know if I should treat my 55 gallon for parasites or something else!
I have some guppy fry that look rather bloated (3-week old), some are infrequently flashing very, very infrequently, and now I'm seeing a couple with the white stringy poop. If this is something I need to treat, I want to do it now before I add anything else to the tank! The cory's don't seem impacted and I find cory eggs on the glass almost every day.

Thanks in advance!

1. Size of tank? *55 gallons*
2. Water parameters.
a. Ammonia? *zero*
b. Nitrite? *zero*
c. Nitrate? *zero*
d. pH, KH and GH? *pH=6.8, don't have an API master test kit yet...*
e. Test kit? *mardel "dip stick"*
3. Temperature? *77F*
4. *FW *(fresh water) 
5. How long the aquarium has been set up? *2 months*
6. What fish do you have? How many are in your tank? How big are they? How long have you had them? *5 adult pepper corys, about 20 guppy fry 3 days-3 weeks old*
7. Were the fish placed under quarantine period (minus the first batch from the point wherein the tank is ready to accommodate the inhabitants)? *Plants (and snails) were added w/o quarantine*
8. a.*Live plant, swords, val, rotalia*
b. *Ecocomplete substrate*
c. Rocks, woods, fancy decors? Any hollow decors? *one large hollow piece of resin "driftwood"*
9. a. Filtration? *Eheim 2215*
b. Heater? *Eheim 100W X 2*
10. a. Lighting schedule? What lights are used? *1 36" T5HO 5,000K, 8 hours/day*
b. Any sunlight exposure? How long? *NO*
11. a. Water change schedule?* Daily or every other day*
b. Volume of water changed? *5-10 gallons per change*
c. Well water, tap water, RO water? *Municipal*
d. Water conditioner used? *Prime*
e. Frequency of gravel/sand (if any) vacuumed? *Rarely/never (lots of plants)*
12. Foods? *Tetra flakes, tubifex (freeze dried)*
How often are they fed? *2x/day, small amounts*
13. a. Any abnormal signs/symptoms? *very infrequent flashing on plants*
b. Appearance of poop? *one observed with white stringy feces*
c. Appearance of gills? *normal*
*Some seem to have distended stomachs - looks like they over-ate, but it never seems to go down*
14. a. Have you treated your fish ahead of diagnosis? *no*


​


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

UPDATE - now that I look, more are flashing against objects. No white spots showing. I easily could have cross-contaminated from my quarantine tank. The two oldest guppy fry (3 weeks) look as if they are pregnant, although the color showing seems to indicate they are both are likely males.


----------

